# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test Enanthate 300 mg - Questions and usage

## sailfishray

Hi. I've recently got a source who is going to provide me with Test Enanthate 300 mg. Does anyone have a reliable site or link that can give me instructions on dosage and other recommendations. There is so much information out there but it varies as does the opinions. Thanks!

----------


## tboney

> Hi. I've recently got a source who is going to provide me with Test Enanthate 300 mg. Does anyone have a reliable site or link that can give me instructions on dosage and other recommendations. There is so much information out there but it varies as does the opinions. Thanks!


Yea bro...Right here.. Let me say this, if you do not have any knowledge about dosages , etc then you do not need to even think about cycling right now! You need to spend some time here reading and researching about AAS use. What is your age? stats? First cycle right???

----------


## lestat85

Take it from a guy who came here and learned very quickly how little I knew, it is absolutely worth it to just read everything you can find on this board and even through other sources before you even try to start. There is a wealth of knowledge here and the guys are more than happy to help, as long as you're doing your own research as well.

----------


## Judah

Test 300 means that you get 300mg of test per ML or 1cc. I have only seen test come in 250mg doses per ml not 300. Most bottles are 10ml total. So for example a 10ml bottle of test 300 is 3,000mg of total test in the bottle. Enanthate reffers to the ester. Enanthate is a longer ester so it will stay in your body longer so you don't have shoot as often. Test-E can be shot every 3 or 4 days where as Test-P needs to be shot everyday or every other day.

This is basic stuff, so if this is new information to you it's a sighn you need to do more research before stabbing yourself with a very powerful substance.

Does this help? Ask some more specific questions.

----------


## sailfishray

Thanks tboney. First my stats are male, 48 yo 178#'s and yes this is the first time I do any type of steroids . All the research I've done has mixed messages. What I've concluded so far it I need to inject twice per week. But at what dosage each week? I've also read about taking Clomide for prevention of Gyno but some people take it during and some after. What is the proper way and is it OK just to take it afterwards?

----------


## lestat85

> Thanks tboney. First my stats are male, 48 yo 178#'s and yes this is the first time I do any type of steroids. All the research I've done has mixed messages. What I've concluded so far it I need to inject twice per week. But at what dosage each week? I've also read about taking Clomide for prevention of Gyno but some people take it during and some after. What is the proper way and is it OK just to take it afterwards?


The standard practice that I've seen on this board is to take an AI and HCG on cycle and to use Clomid and Nolva for PCT. It would also be best to make sure you have everything on hand, including PCT before the first injection. I hope this helps.

----------


## Judah

> Thanks tboney. First my stats are male, 48 yo 178#'s and yes this is the first time I do any type of steroids. All the research I've done has mixed messages. What I've concluded so far it I need to inject twice per week. But at what dosage each week? I've also read about taking Clomide for prevention of Gyno but some people take it during and some after. What is the proper way and is it OK just to take it afterwards?


What are your goals?

Again you need to do more research. But let me help you out here a little. If your bottles are dosed at 300mg per ML then then shoot 600mg total a week or 2ML. 300mg on Monday 300mg on Thursday. 

Don't run Clomid during. Run it post along with Nolvadex . You run HCG and Armidex during.

----------


## tboney

> Thanks tboney. First my stats are male, 48 yo 178#'s and yes this is the first time I do any type of steroids. All the research I've done has mixed messages. What I've concluded so far it I need to inject twice per week. But at what dosage each week? I've also read about taking Clomide for prevention of Gyno but some people take it during and some after. What is the proper way and is it OK just to take it afterwards?


Bro, I know you want to get started but you need to go to the AAS section and read the stickys.. Then you need to do the same in the pct section, then diet section and then training section... I know thats not what you want to hear but in, the long run you will be glad you did. I also recommend that you get some bloodwork done.... at 48 its likely that you will need to be on trt for the rest of your life.. You will need to have a doc on board for that.

----------


## IEatSteroidsMmmm

i could google for 5 seconds and find protocols for any steroid i want to run... clearly you haven't done an OUNCE of research and therefore shouldn't be touching anything.

i'm not here to spout elitest bullshit, but come on man, if you don't know how to run test you're just lazy.

----------


## sailfishray

Thanks everyone for your assistance, I will continue doing more research on the subject and take advantage of the AAS sections on this website. BTW IEatSteriodsMwww, my question was to clarify all the different opinions that are out there when you Google, etc. That's why I came to this forum for advise and that is what the other members have given. You need to chill out and not hand out opinions before understanding the question.

----------


## IEatSteroidsMmmm

> Thanks everyone for your assistance, I will continue doing more research on the subject and take advantage of the AAS sections on this website. BTW IEatSteriodsMwww, my question was to clarify all the different opinions that are out there when you Google, etc. That's why I came to this forum for advise and that is what the other members have given. You need to chill out and not hand out opinions before understanding the question.


i need to do what i want


thanks

----------


## tboney

> i need to do what i want
> 
> 
> thanks


Relax!! He came on to ask questions, he listened and appears to want to follow the advice given...

----------


## sailfishray

Hey tboney and everyone else - I found on the main page here some advise from the creator for "Beginner Steroid Cycles" locate under "Steroid Cycles and Stacks"

It doesn't call for any usage of AI (?) or HCG and just the use of Nolvadex after the 12 week cycle. I'd rather keep it simple to start off...what is your opinion? I'm not planning on going beyond my first cycle and don't want to mix if I don't have too. Below is the recommendation, the only difference in my cycle would be because of the TestE 300mg I'm getting...it looks like I will be on 600mg total a week (300mg twice a week). Too much?

The Best Beginner Steroid Cycles:
Week 1-12 Testosterone -Enanthate or Testosterone-Cypionate : 250mg-500mg per week
Week 13-15 you will take nothing and let the testosterone begin to clear out
Week 16-17 Nolvadex 40mg per day
Week 18-19 Nolvadex 20mg per day

----------


## lestat85

Arimidex is commonly 0.25mg EOD. HCG is important to make your recovery easier and it has been recommended to me to use 250iu twice per week. I've seen only Nolva in a few posts, but Clomid is always recommended and seems to be standard practice. Personally, I would rather take the extra product and have a better chance of recovery after.

----------


## PaynESTER

> Hey tboney and everyone else - I found on the main page here some advise from the creator for "Beginner Steroid Cycles" locate under "Steroid Cycles and Stacks"
> 
> It doesn't call for any usage of AI (?) or HCG and just the use of Nolvadex after the 12 week cycle. I'd rather keep it simple to start off...what is your opinion? I'm not planning on going beyond my first cycle and don't want to mix if I don't have too. Below is the recommendation, the only difference in my cycle would be because of the TestE 300mg I'm getting...it looks like I will be on 600mg total a week (300mg twice a week). Too much?
> 
> The Best Beginner Steroid Cycles:
> Week 1-12 Testosterone -Enanthate or Testosterone-Cypionate : 250mg-500mg per week
> Week 13-15 you will take nothing and let the testosterone begin to clear out
> Week 16-17 Nolvadex 40mg per day
> Week 18-19 Nolvadex 20mg per day


cause you dont need that crap, thats why lol

edit - no offense but there is not point in running one cycle and never doing another one..

just keep working out naturally.

if this is what you want than.

just use 1 CC every monday

300mg is so much more than your body will ever make naturally. and you will grow just fine.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> cause you dont need that crap, thats why lol
> 
> edit - no offense but there is not point in running one cycle and never doing another one..
> 
> just keep working out naturally.
> 
> if this is what you want than.
> 
> just use 1 CC every monday
> ...


its scary how little you know.

----------


## PaynESTER

> its scary how little you know.


its scary how little you know. u must believe in a god too.

whats wrong with 1 cc a week?

he doesnt need a damn AI. on a little doseage.

my god man. 

quit making people waste money on utter crap.

----------


## gixxerboy1

no i dont believe in god
how do you know he wont need an ai.? everyone is different. Stop blanket giving advice as if everyone wants to go pro or wont get side effects unless its high doses. Some people are very sensitive to estrogen.
why dont you read some studies on what high estrogen dose to men. and im not talking about gyno

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Hey tboney and everyone else - I found on the main page here some advise from the creator for "Beginner Steroid Cycles" locate under "Steroid Cycles and Stacks"
> 
> It doesn't call for any usage of AI (?) or HCG and just the use of Nolvadex after the 12 week cycle. I'd rather keep it simple to start off...what is your opinion? I'm not planning on going beyond my first cycle and don't want to mix if I don't have too. Below is the recommendation, the only difference in my cycle would be because of the TestE 300mg I'm getting...it looks like I will be on 600mg total a week (300mg twice a week). Too much?
> 
> There is a pct section and an ai section you can look at as well
> 
> The Best Beginner Steroid Cycles:
> Week 1-12 Testosterone -Enanthate or Testosterone-Cypionate : 250mg-500mg per week
> Week 13-15 you will take nothing and let the testosterone begin to clear out
> ...



There is a pct section and an ai section you can look at as well

----------


## lestat85

> its scary how little you know. u must believe in a god too.
> 
> whats wrong with 1 cc a week?
> 
> he doesnt need a damn AI. on a little doseage.
> 
> my god man.
> 
> quit making people waste money on utter crap.


Better safe than sorry IMO. You may have been lucky and not seen any bad sides, but that doesn't mean everyone is the same. It also doesn't mean that you won't see some pretty negative sides down the road. I would rather run an AI and be safe, rather than find out the hard way that I was wrong. OP, please take the advice of the more knowledgable members her, like gixxerboy, and not the advice of this kid.

----------


## PaynESTER

> Better safe than sorry IMO. You may have been lucky and not seen any bad sides, but that doesn't mean everyone is the same. It also doesn't mean that you won't see some pretty negative sides down the road. I would rather run an AI and be safe, rather than find out the hard way that I was wrong. OP, please take the advice of the more knowledgable members her, like gixxerboy, and not the advice of this kid.


"please take advice from the one we are brain washed by Charles Manson. Thank you."

----------


## tboney

> "please take advice from the one we are brain washed by Charles Manson. Thank you."


In all seriousness Bro, you dont sound like you have all your marbles????

----------


## PaynESTER

> In all seriousness Bro, you dont sound like you have all your marbles????


i dont have my marbles but im going against what everyone says?

and you are a sheep following what people say.


okay genius

----------


## BurntRbr

Ive seen lixus labs Test E 300mg/ml

not sure how it is though

----------


## austinite

> no i dont believe in god
> how do you know he wont need an ai.? everyone is different. Stop blanket giving advice as if everyone wants to go pro or wont get side effects unless its high doses. Some people are very sensitive to estrogen.
> *why dont you read some studies on what high estrogen dose to men*. and im not talking about gyno


thank you.

----------


## SCOTT PROBABLY

> Hi. I've recently got a source who is going to provide me with Test Enanthate 300 mg. Does anyone have a reliable site or link that can give me instructions on dosage and other recommendations. There is so much information out there but it varies as does the opinions. Thanks!


If you dont mind me asking, how much are you paying for your 300mg vial?

----------


## MuscleInk

> If you dont mind me asking, how much are you paying for your 300mg vial?


No price discussion! Board rules.

....and this thread is more than two years old.

----------


## jey82

Trying test e300 for the first time. My main goal is fat loss and muscle growth. I start in 4 days. 33 yrs old, 300 pounds, 5'10 inches tall. I have always been stout and heavy. I'm 300 but don't look it. I want to be 200. Any less than that and I look unhealthy. Any advice for a new mate?

----------

